# Orange County Pricing - As of 1/23/2017



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Orange County Pricing 
(as of 1/23)
















Per Mile $0.90 $1.55
Min Fare $3.20 $6.00
Base Fare $0.00 $1.00
Per Minute $0.15 $0.30

===

I notice minimum fare being $3.20 instead of $5.
Does this mean they got rid of "SERVICE FEE". That is a good news. Uber will be shocked. I wish they pushed up the per mile price to $1.15.


----------



## Jon H. SFBay (Oct 29, 2015)

They are doing the same in SF



















Competitive
Strategy Update

With the holidays wrapping up, winter can be a slower time for rides - and we've got all hands on deck to help. We know from testing prices in the past that affordability is the first consideration in getting passengers to take Lyft. With the competition offering lower prices, we need to take action with a small *price adjustment of less than 2%* to protect ridership and your long-term earnings.

San Francisco Pricing 
(as of 1/23)























Per Mile $1.15 $2.00 $2.75
Min Fare $5.00 $7.00 $9.00
Base Fare $2.00 $3.00 $5.00
Per Minute $0.22 $0.30 $0.50

*Note:* We also adjusted some language in our commission schedule. View it in the Driver Portal.


----------



## jjfad (Jan 5, 2017)

Minimum Fare should not have gone below $5 anywhere. It will bring in the crowd that is now started using the pool. That will be at the expense of Drivers who will have to deal with that. Taxi really isn't for the poor. Lyft Line I can avoid. Regular Lyft at $3.20. I can't. 

Time to abandon Lyft.


----------



## Flier5425 (Jun 2, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Orange County Pricing
> (as of 1/23)
> 
> 
> ...


They are not eliminating the 2.oo service fee. It just isn't part of how we are paid. A minimum fare Lyft charged a PAX was $ 7.00. We were paid on 5.00. Now the PAX will be charged $5.20 and we will be paid $3.20 less Lyft cut on a minimum fare starting 1/23.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah this is some bullshit.


----------



## Foober_Lyftz (Dec 25, 2015)

Adios Lyft


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Fare: $3.20
Lyft takes Extra Service Fee from rider: $2.00
Lyft takes 25% Commision from Driver: $0.80

Driver earning : $2.40
Lyft earning : $2.80


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Done as well.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

Hrmmm. I would like to see their commission rate drop. Clicking the link for the commission schedule takes me no place where I can view the revised language. So did their commission rate increase again?


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Commission Schedule:
You may also receive tips provided by Riders, and any tolls or damage charges that we collect on your behalf. Lyft may also collect cancellation charges on your behalf.* You agree that cancellation charges for all product offerings are subject to the Lyft Commission, and that cancellation charges for Lyft Line may be retained by Lyft in their entirety. *For all product offerings except Lyft Line, Variable fare schedules are posted and updated online at https://www.lyft.com/cities. For Lyft Line (if available), the applicable fare schedule for Fare Calculation purposes (if different than classic Lyft) is posted below. Fare schedules vary by market and are subject to change. The fare schedule from the market in which you pick up the Rider will apply to that ride.

So Lyft is now going to take commission out of cancellations and can keep all the cancellation fee on Line requests.


----------



## Greenie (Jan 26, 2016)

Why is everyone complaining? Uber has been doing this all this time, they're just matching them.


----------



## crazy916 (Jul 6, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Why is everyone complaining? Uber has been doing this all this time, they're just matching them.


The cancellation fee was marketed to drivers as being theirs the whole time.


----------



## JTR (Nov 13, 2015)

Stop complaining about lyft


----------



## Sharkb8 (Jun 30, 2016)

jjfad said:


> Minimum Fare should not have gone below $5 anywhere. It will bring in the crowd that is now started using the pool. That will be at the expense of Drivers who will have to deal with that. Taxi really isn't for the poor. Lyft Line I can avoid. Regular Lyft at $3.20. I can't.
> 
> Time to abandon Lyft.


Lyft can continue its race to the bottom all by itself. Plus rides only for me & they're losing that battle against Uber for a dozen different reasons. Lyft seems to lack common sense. Their $200 cap eliminates LAX Plus rides from San Diego. How stupid is that??? I go to LA 3-6 times per month & Uber wins that race.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Greenie said:


> Why is everyone complaining? Uber has been doing this all this time, they're just matching them.


Ha ok! They matched in everything else, now matching fares!


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

The lower the dollars-per-mile they pay you, the more money you will make. It's Ubermath.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)




----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I'm getting out of the Lyft wagon too. At least with Uber I can see surge pings and non surge ones. Plus Lyft employees are becoming lazier with responses and more careless. It is as if their support centre had pay cuts too. All of these epay cuts they are doing is to increase ridership. Do they not understand that there's not enough taxis for everyone or the taxis don't arrive in time and people will always depend on Lyft and Uber? I bet you anything if Uber increases prices the copycat will also do sane thing.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Ozzyoz said:


> It is as if their support centre had pay cuts too.


 They are unpaid interns, so paycut is not an issue for them.


----------



## sfodriver (Nov 19, 2016)

No. All of the original support staff was transferred to Nashville or let go in September 2015. Nashville has a lower cost of living...meaning: wages are also lower than in SF.


----------



## Stan07 (Oct 10, 2016)

Meaning Lyft sucks!


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

sfodriver said:


> No. All of the original support staff was transferred to Nashville or let go in September 2015. Nashville has a lower cost of living...meaning: wages are also lower than in SF.


The company discovered this is a harsh business to run. They should just combine with Uber and go at taxi rates. After all this is better than taxi often in that a driver is ultra close.


----------

